# Best Book for Object Oriented Programming in C++  ?



## Tarun Singh (Jan 8, 2014)

If you have experience in Object Oriented Programming in C++,please tell me the best book for the subject ?

My college recommends these two :

1) Object Oriented Programming with C++ 6th Edition by E. Balagurusamy

2) Object Oriented Programming in C++ 4 Edition by Robert Lafore

I want a book which does not need you to first have pre-knowledge of C++ that's why I am in doubt whether to buy EBG's book listed in point 1 above
Suggestions are welcome for more if they are better than these.Will not buy more than 1


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2014)

I have read "Data Structures in Java" by Robert Lafore. I personally consider it to be the best data structure book out there,both for beginners and professional programmers with clear and concise explanation.
So out of the two options, the decision is a no brainer.

Go for the 2nd option. Avoid balagurusamy book at all costs. Robert Lafore is a much much better author.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 8, 2014)

^^ Thanks bro.Any suggestions from other members ?


----------



## Abhishek532 (Jun 5, 2014)

Im also currently learning C++ .The book i prefer is Object Oriented Programming with C++ - E. Balagurusamy 4 Edition


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 7, 2014)

This one by alex allen


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 9, 2014)

This one is good - used for my Diploma studies


----------

